# How to get OpenCL working under Linux emulation?



## PaddyMac (Mar 28, 2020)

I recently installed Folding@Home via the recently revived port for FreeBSD. Of course, this is the Linux binary since there is no native version for FreeBSD. Folding@Home can use GPUs to perform calculations, and since I have an AMD GPU, I should be able to make use of OpenCL. However, Folding@Home needs the Linux OpenCL library to work. Is it possible to get Linux OpenCL working under FreeBSD's Linux emulation?

I first tried installing ocl-icd, ocl-icd-headers, opencl-headers, and opencl-filesystem RPMs from the EPEL repository. Folding@Home stopped complaining about not being able to find libOpenCL.so, but it gave a different error, "OpenCL: Not detected: clGetPlatformIDs() returned -1001", presumably because it couldn't find an actual OpenCL provider, such as Mesa's Clover. I could not find a CentOS RPM for Mesa's Clover anywhere. Then I tried installing the RPM for AMD's fglrx driver in /compat/linux, and Folding@Home stopped emitting any error messages about OpenCL at all. So I had some hope -- especially since the provided Linux binary clinfo that came with fglrx claims that it finds OpenCL support. But radeontop (from ports) doesn't show any GPU activity.

Has anyone gotten this working? And if so, how?


----------

